# Lost: Two Sawyer Counter balance oars - Pumphouse to Rancho.



## Bully-Dog (Jul 17, 2011)

Had a scary dump yesterday(7/16) in needle eye with the kids and lost my oars amid all the people recovery and a long swim. I know this site is mostly kayakers but if anyone knows of them showing up or finds them between needle eye and below would love to know. 
(8 foot Sawyer composite/counter balance with rope wrap, all black)

Thanks, John 303-378-5442


----------

